# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Truyện cười - Nhờ thiếu kinh phí

## komuonkhoc

- Nhờ đâu mà đội bóng anh đoạt cúp vô địch lỳ này vậy? 
- Dạ, nhờ thiếu kinh phí. 
- Ủa, ai cũng than xã đầu tư cho thể dục, thể thao nên đội bóng xã mình   thất bại trong kỳ tranh tài này; sao anh thành công, lạ vậy? 
- Tụi tôi, hàng ngày, sáng sớm còn phải đi tưới rẫy, đâu có tiền đi xe,   phải chạy bộ ra xã, rồi từ xã này qua xã kia... để thi đấu giao hữu,  tập  huấn hoặc tranh giải cho kịp giờ, chạy riết như vậy mà tụi tôi rèn   luyện được sức bền. Còn tập bóng thì đâu có bóng da mà tập, chỉ tập  bằng  trái bưởi, rồi trái dừa khô, nên chân đứa nào đứa nấy cứng như đá,  đối  phương vào bóng thô bạo đều bị què giò... Đội tôi luôn thắng nhờ  thi đấu  bền sức và những cú sút như thảy dừa, thủ môn đối phương chỉ  kịp.. né.

 *
* * *Rút kinh nghiệm*
Bà mẹ sai cậu con trai đi mua 1kg thịt bò. Về nhà mẹ cân lại thấy đủ cân liền khen con: 
- Con mẹ nay mua thịt tiến bộ quá, không bị người ta ăn bớt một lạng như lần trước. 
- Vâng, phải rút kinh nghiệm chứ ạ. Lần này con bảo họ bán cho 1,1kg đấy mẹ ạ. 
- !!!
 *
* * *Ăn gì không chết?* 
Họp gia đình, vợ bảo chồng: 
- Ăn uống phải cẩn thận, thời buổi này thực phẩm độc hại nhiều quá. 
- Hay ta chỉ ăn cơm với cá thôi? Thịt thì lở mồm long móng, H5N1, tăng trọng, hooc-môn... 
- Không được đâu. Cá thì bị ướp u-rê. Hay ta chuyển sang ăn chay? 
- Ăn chay cũng chết, rau thì dư lượng thuốc trừ sâu, nước tương thì chứa 3-MCPD gây ung thư... 
Vợ thở dài: 
- Ăn gì cũng chết. Biết ăn cái gì đây? 
Thằng con góp ý: 
- Chỉ có “ăn hối lộ” là không chết. Con thấy người ta chỉ bị   “nghiêm khắc phê bình” hoặc “hưởng án treo” là cùng. Hay ta   chuyển sang ăn hối lộ đi?
 *
* * *Tương đồng*
Một người nói chuyện với bạn: 
- Cạnh nhà mình có cặp vợ chồng, chồng làm nhân viên thu thuế, còn vợ   thì vắt sữa bò. Hai nghề này tuy không hoàn toàn giống nhau nhau nguyên   tắc nghề nghiệp thì lại giống nhau, cậu tin không? 
- Ở điểm nào? 
- “Không được bỏ sót”.
 *
* * *Ai là chủ?* 
Trong một cuộc thi: “Bé khỏe, bé ngoan”, cô giáo hỏi bé Bi: 
- Ở nhà con, ai là chủ gia đình nào? 
Thấy Bi ngập ngừng, cô giáo gợi ý: 
- Chủ gia đình là người có quyền lớn nhất trong nhà đó! 
- Con hiểu rồi ạ! Dạ thưa cô chỉ có con mới có thể bảo ông làm ngựa cưỡi thôi ạ!
 *
* * *Nhiễu thông tin*
Chủ tịch xã điện sang ban văn hóa thông tin ý kiến chỉ đạo về nội dung,   khẩu hiệu cổ động tuyên truyền “Kế hoạch hóa gia đình” của xã. Đây là   đoạn chủ tịch xã lệnh cho anh trưởng ban văn hóa thông tin ghi: 
“Ba bốn con làm gia đình đông đúc sinh chuyện khó khăn”. 
Lát sau như chợt nhớ ra điều gì, chủ tịch xã lại gọi điện thoại bổ sung: 
“Nếu còn chỗ trống thêm - một hai con mới là hạnh phúc”. 
Sáng ngày tấm biển cổ động được treo lên với nội dung như sau: 
“Ba bốn con làm gia đình đông đúc sinh chuyện khó khăn, nếu còn chỗ trống thêm một hai con mới là hạnh phúc”.
 *
* * *Không nên chúc*
Ông chồng chuẩn bị đi chúc Tết hàng xóm, bà vợ dặn: 
- Khi đến nhà ông X... , ông đừng chúc ông ta năm nay làm ăn gấp 5 lần năm ngoái nhé! 
- Sao vậy?  doc truyen sex

- Vì công ty của ông này chuyên đào đường. Chúc vậy hóa ra mình lại mong   năm nay công ty của ông ta đào đường nhiều gấp 5 gấp 10 lần năm ngoái   à?
 *
* * *Ấn tượng*
Đoàn khách du lịch nước ngoài đến Việt Nam vào một nhà hàng đặc sản. Một  người trong đoàn hỏi nhân viên:  anh sex dep

- Thưa cô, ở địa phương cô có cái gì để gây ấn tượng không thể phai mờ không? 
- Có đấy! 
- Cái gì vậy? 
- Ông sẽ có được ấn tượng khó phai sau khi thanh toán hóa đơn ăn uống!
 *
* *
 *Nghề khó chịu*
Một đồng nghiệp hỏi bạn cùng công ty: 
-anh sex
Nghe nói bà xã nhà cậu từng là một nghệ sĩ Ba-lê trước khi làm diễn viên hài phải không? 
- Đúng thế? Cho gì người ta khen nàng múa rất giỏi nhưng cô ấy không thể   chịu được cảnh không nói câu nào trong suốt buổi biểu diễn nên đành   chuyển nghề.
 *
tai phim sex
 * *
 *Nuốt không nổi*
Một phụ nữ đoạt giải nhất trong cuộc thi ăn kiêng năm vừa qua, đầu năm nay nhà báo tới phỏng vấn: 
- Thưa bà, được biết bà vẫn ăn đều đặn ngày 2 bữa chính, 1 bữa phụ, vậy bà có thể chia sẻ kinh nghiệm đoạt giải được không ạ? 
- Được chứ! Bí hinh sex quyết để đoạt giải đúng và lúc có chương trình thời sự... 
- Tại sao vậy, thưa bà? phim sex 3gp
- Lúc đó, nghe toàn chương trình: Giá xăng, giá vàng, giá lương thực   thực phẩm, rau quả có hóa chất... thì tôi nghẹn ngào không nuốt nổi cơm.

----------


## kohan

Buồn cười quá  :Big Grin:

----------

